# 2 week tour my thoughts and observations



## neilbes

just returned from a 2 week tour of Germany and here are some of my thoughts and observations.

1. Wow what a lot of graffiti

2. Most German drivers think they own the road.

3.they pack them in tight on site.

4.Germans will swim in anything from a puddle upwards.

5.A load of building sand next to a lake makes it a beach

6.A load of building sand with tables and chairs is a beach bar.

7. They don't like it up em.

8.generally not as clean as I had expected.

9.sausage, schnitzel or another sausage and pommes is a full German menu.

10. Ausfahrt is only funny for about a day.

Don't get me wrong I had a great time, And most of the Germans we met were really nice and helpful, but they still don't like it up em!!  :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Don't understand no. 7 - what don't they like up em?

Greenie


----------



## peejay

Don't understand no 9 - whats a snizzel?

Pete


----------



## neilbes

peejay said:


> Don't understand no 9 - whats a snizzel?
> 
> Pete


Its a miss spelt breadded fried bit of pork


----------



## b16duv

So is it schnitzel they don't like up em?

David


----------



## geraldandannie

Don't understand any of them. Not our experience :? 

Gerald


----------



## bozzer

Couldn't you get a TV signal.
Too many hours watching Dad's Army DVD's!!!!


----------



## erneboy

I spend quite a bit of time in Germany. I am in Germany now and have been since May. I have been in the Mosel Valley, The Saarland and across country to Bavaria. 

I do not find it as you do and very much like the country and the people. The Germany I know is clean and tidy and the food is good, menus are varied and well priced. I don't speak much German but find that a very small barrier as people are patient and will make every effort to help.

Strange how perceptions can differ, Alan.

Edit: Perhaps when you have more time you can spend a little longer in Germany. Where did you get to during your two weeks and for how much of that time were you in Germany. Just curious, maybe we should avoid the places you found.


----------



## neilbes

erneboy said:


> I spend quite a bit of time in Germany. I am in Germany now and have been since May. I have been in the Mosel Valley, The Saarland and across country to Bavaria.
> 
> I do not find it as you do and very much like the country and the people. The Germany I know is clean and tidy and the food is good, menus are varied and well priced. I don't speak much German but find that a very small barrier as people are patient and will make every effort to help.
> 
> Strange how perceptions can differ, Alan.
> 
> Edit: Perhaps when you have more time you can spend a little longer in Germany. Where did you get to during your two weeks and for how much of that time were you in Germany. Just curious, maybe we should avoid the places you found.


I hope people are not taking my comments too seriously.

they are just a few light hearted comments.

as I said I had a really good time and would return tomorrow..

The only 2 really serious comments are the graffiti and packing them in on site..

The Graffiti really is a problem around Hamburg

The "they don't like it up em comes from private Jones in dad's army.

Oh, and Germany closes at 10 pm


----------



## neilbes

erneboy said:


> I spend quite a bit of time in Germany. I am in Germany now and have been since May. I have been in the Mosel Valley, The Saarland and across country to Bavaria.
> 
> I do not find it as you do and very much like the country and the people. The Germany I know is clean and tidy and the food is good, menus are varied and well priced. I don't speak much German but find that a very small barrier as people are patient and will make every effort to help.
> 
> Strange how perceptions can differ, Alan.
> 
> Edit: Perhaps when you have more time you can spend a little longer in Germany. Where did you get to during your two weeks and for how much of that time were you in Germany. Just curious, maybe we should avoid the places you found.


Places visited were..

Selm
Hamm
Drage
Hamburg
Gohren ,Rugen
Usedom
Binz,Rugen
Sellin,Rugen
Priwall
lubeck
Hamlyn
Meerbusch
Dusseldorf


----------



## erneboy

Quite a few cities Neil, that might account for our different perception to some extent. I avoid cities unless there is a compelling reason to go there but I know others enjoy seeing the sights in cities. My experience of German cities is very limited, Alan.


----------



## neilbes

Lubeck is one of the prettiest cities I have ever seen.


----------



## zulurita

Must say we have enjoyed our recent travels in Germany.

We tend to avoid cities. We travelled in the Noordsee area and found lovely places. We crossed into Denmark but on the way back did more of Germany, Harz mountains and then Mosel.

We found most places clean though did come across some grafiti. The food we found very good, large portions and on the whole better value than in France ( and we love France).

The Stellplatz's we stayed at were mostly good, we don't like campsites as they are generally packed in (and too many kids).

We can't wait to go back and see some more.

Until we reached the Mosel we had only seen one British motorhome.


----------



## AL8

Justr back from 2 weeks in The Germany....

I totally agree with neilbes.... 8O 

AND I would never encourage anyone to go on holiday to Germany, never ever ever ever ever ever. :twisted: 

Much much better to go to France & Spain. I SAID MUCH MUCH BETTER.... :twisted: 

so off you go.... France & Spain are THE places to be going... 

Leaving Germany as free of English as possible, so that I can experience the country as God intended - no all day breakfasts, no sunday roasts, no Irish Pubs, no John Smiths, etc etc :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## StephandJohn

Speny 3 months in Germany last year and loved it - but still thought the original post was funny!!


----------



## Codfinger

*Germany*

I've always wanted to go to Berlin and have a look around catch up on some recent history, maybe go and look at the flak towers etc.


----------



## Uller

It was many years ago that we spent some time in Germany during a Euro tour (not in a m/h though) and I agree with the comment about portion sizes.

In one restaurant, I ordered schnitzel (  ) and my boyfriend ordered fish. Not long after placing our order, the soup arrived. We hadn't ordered soup but our German wasn't very good and we were too embarrassed to question it, so we decided to go with it - a huge bowl of delicious chicken soup with little noodley bits in it. Then the main course turned up - a dish with three pork schnitzels, a big bowl of fried potatoes and another big bowl of vegetables. We decided we must have done a really poor job of placing our order, boyfriend decided he didn't really want fish anyway and we started divvying up the food. Then his main course turned up - a dish with 3 pieces of fish, a big bowl of fried potato.....etc.

After we had eaten as much as possible of that lot, dessert was served. The total bill only came to what we were expecting to pay for the main course - soup and dessert were included, although we didn't understand that.

It was 13 years ago that we toured Europe and I still remember almost everywhere based on the meal I had!

And call me puerile but I still find Ausfahrt funny!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

neilbes,
Tha wants ta come ta Sheffield old luv
graffitee, ignorance, arrogance and eating establishments wi funny menus.

dave p


----------



## Zozzer

neilbes said:


> just returned from a 2 week tour of Germany and here are some of my thoughts and observations.
> 
> 1. Wow what a lot of graffiti
> 
> 2. Most German drivers think they own the road.
> 
> 3.they pack them in tight on site.
> 
> 4.Germans will swim in anything from a puddle upwards.
> 
> 5.A load of building sand next to a lake makes it a beach
> 
> 6.A load of building sand with tables and chairs is a beach bar.
> 
> 7. They don't like it up em.
> 
> 8.generally not as clean as I had expected.
> 
> 9.sausage, schnitzel or another sausage and pommes is a full German menu.
> 
> 10. Ausfahrt is only funny for about a day.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I had a great time, And most of the Germans we met were really nice and helpful, but they still don't like it up em!!  :lol:


Well I won't be buying any Travel Guides to Germany that you write.
You appear to have made massive generalisations about the country and the people from a few isolated negative observations.

Anyone could write an equally negative appraisal of any country in Europe. But that never inspires anyone to want to go and see for themselves.


----------



## neilbes

Zozzer said:


> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> just returned from a 2 week tour of Germany and here are some of my thoughts and observations.
> 
> 1. Wow what a lot of graffiti
> 
> 2. Most German drivers think they own the road.
> 
> 3.they pack them in tight on site.
> 
> 4.Germans will swim in anything from a puddle upwards.
> 
> 5.A load of building sand next to a lake makes it a beach
> 
> 6.A load of building sand with tables and chairs is a beach bar.
> 
> 7. They don't like it up em.
> 
> 8.generally not as clean as I had expected.
> 
> 9.sausage, schnitzel or another sausage and pommes is a full German menu.
> 
> 10. Ausfahrt is only funny for about a day.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I had a great time, And most of the Germans we met were really nice and helpful, but they still don't like it up em!!  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I won't be buying any Travel Guides to Germany that you write.
> You appear to have made massive generalisations about the country and the people from a few isolated negative observations.
> 
> Anyone could write an equally negative appraisal of any country in Europe. But that never inspires anyone to want to go and see for themselves.
Click to expand...

Like i said these were just a few light hearted comments.

I also forgot....It smells as bad as Spain when its hot..


----------



## AL8

neilbes said:


> Like i said these were just a few light hearted comments.
> 
> I also forgot....It smells as bad as Spain when its hot..


neilbes you are obviously out for a wind up, but all that aside..

What did you really think of The Germany?

Come on, give us the true "Neilbies Travel Guide to Germany, Germans & all things wurst or sauerkraut".

In my mind there is absolutely no doubt that Germany is not the place to visit for a lot of people, but perhaps you can better explain why?


----------



## neilbes

AL8 said:


> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said these were just a few light hearted comments.
> 
> I also forgot....It smells as bad as Spain when its hot..
> 
> 
> 
> neilbes you are obviously out for a wind up, but all that aside..
> 
> What did you really think of The Germany?
> 
> Come on, give us the true "Neilbies Travel Guide to Germany, Germans & all things wurst or sauerkraut".
> 
> In my mind there is absolutely no doubt that Germany is not the place to visit for a lot of people, but perhaps you can better explain why?
Click to expand...

Ok Then here goes

It's a stinking graffiti ridden hell hole,populated by humourless
people that very often don't have a word of the queens,
that are so boring,they bore themselves to bed by 9.30.

girlie beer served in girlie glasses or industrial pots.

don't get me started on the eggs and bacon..

Right where is me knotted hankie  :lol:


----------



## howellsroad

We went on a European Cities coach tour about 15 years ago, which included Berlin. Having seen the incredible number of tower cranes in use I would love to go back and see how things have developed. I could sense at that time that Berlin was going to be THE city of Europe. No experience yet of MH'g in Germany and would like to try but will need to keep t'other half away from some of the comments on this post first.

As to "they don't like it up-em Mr Manwaring" I will just share my experience watching the Spain v Germany semi final in the World Cup. Tele room on camp site in Brittanny, me and two dozen Germans! Needless to say I was the only one who leaped up and yelled "Yeeeesss" when the goal went in. Having said that I think the frosty reception I received would have been worse if I were from Frankfurt and was watching in a Leeds bar when England went out in similar circumstances.


----------



## ob1

Neilbes - This seems to be a totally different country to the one we visit. Are you sure that you were not still in The Smoke, unwell, and hallucinating.  

Ron


----------



## AL8

neilbes said:


> Ok Then here goes
> 
> It's a stinking graffiti ridden hell hole,populated by humourless
> people that very often don't have a word of the queens,
> that are so boring,they bore themselves to bed by 9.30.
> 
> girlie beer served in girlie glasses or industrial pots.
> 
> don't get me started on the eggs and bacon..
> 
> Right where is me knotted hankie  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: 
I think you've missed your calling...

Any Travel Guide by Neilbes will be a best seller.

Or

I hear that the Diplomatic Service are recruiting at the mo :lol:

Spain, mate, as I said before that's the place to go :wink:


----------



## lifestyle

Neilbes,sounds just what we are looking for,you cannot beat a bit of building sand down your shorts and swimming in a puddle :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Heading down to Dover in a couple of hours,just letting the traffic settle down on the M1 - M25 and hopefully we will be in Germany sometime tomorrow.
Are there any positives to tell me about.    

Les


----------



## Zozzer

neilbes said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> just returned from a 2 week tour of Germany and here are some of my thoughts and observations.
> 
> 1. Wow what a lot of graffiti
> 
> 2. Most German drivers think they own the road.
> 
> 3.they pack them in tight on site.
> 
> 4.Germans will swim in anything from a puddle upwards.
> 
> 5.A load of building sand next to a lake makes it a beach
> 
> 6.A load of building sand with tables and chairs is a beach bar.
> 
> 7. They don't like it up em.
> 
> 8.generally not as clean as I had expected.
> 
> 9.sausage, schnitzel or another sausage and pommes is a full German menu.
> 
> 10. Ausfahrt is only funny for about a day.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I had a great time, And most of the Germans we met were really nice and helpful, but they still don't like it up em!!  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I won't be buying any Travel Guides to Germany that you write.
> You appear to have made massive generalisations about the country and the people from a few isolated negative observations.
> 
> Anyone could write an equally negative appraisal of any country in Europe. But that never inspires anyone to want to go and see for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like i said these were just a few light hearted comments.
> 
> I also forgot....It smells as bad as Spain when its hot..
Click to expand...

But not as bad as the River Thames. Plus your less likely to be ripped off in Germany than in the UK. Thoroughly nice people living in a thoroughly nice country. Can't wait to go back next year to Garmisch-Partischkirchen and Munich.


----------



## neilbes

Zozzer said:


> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> just returned from a 2 week tour of Germany and here are some of my thoughts and observations.
> 
> 1. Wow what a lot of graffiti
> 
> 2. Most German drivers think they own the road.
> 
> 3.they pack them in tight on site.
> 
> 4.Germans will swim in anything from a puddle upwards.
> 
> 5.A load of building sand next to a lake makes it a beach
> 
> 6.A load of building sand with tables and chairs is a beach bar.
> 
> 7. They don't like it up em.
> 
> 8.generally not as clean as I had expected.
> 
> 9.sausage, schnitzel or another sausage and pommes is a full German menu.
> 
> 10. Ausfahrt is only funny for about a day.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I had a great time, And most of the Germans we met were really nice and helpful, but they still don't like it up em!!  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I won't be buying any Travel Guides to Germany that you write.
> You appear to have made massive generalisations about the country and the people from a few isolated negative observations.
> 
> Anyone could write an equally negative appraisal of any country in Europe. But that never inspires anyone to want to go and see for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like i said these were just a few light hearted comments.
> 
> I also forgot....It smells as bad as Spain when its hot..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not as bad as the River Thames. Plus your less likely to be ripped off in Germany than in the UK. Thoroughly nice people living in a thoroughly nice country. Can't wait to go back next year to Garmisch-Partischkirchen and Munich.
Click to expand...

I don't know about that. The Rhine was really chucking up especially when I caught a site owner pumping out his septic tank straight into it at 3 in the morning.!!


----------

